# Still not potty trained at 5 months...



## alphatyson (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi guys,

My 5 month old pup is still not potty trained. He SELDOM makes mistakes in the house but today he just peed on the carpet and I'm getting frustrated because I feel like at this point this shouldn't be happening anymore.

On top of this, he still pees in his crate about daily - yes, DAILY. I thought they were supposed to be able to hold it for their age in months in hours plus 1-2 more hours? So at this age he should be able to hold it for a good 5-6 hours. It's not like we don't take him out to pee. Sometimes he'll poop in his crate as well.

Any advice?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

First, rule out a UTI. 

Second, make his crate smaller so he has enough room to turn around and lay down. 

Third, NO freedom in the house. Must be on a leash until this is solved.

How are you cleaning up his accidents? Are you using an enzyme cleaner of any kind?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have an almost 5 month old female and she was driving me crazy with accidents--in the crate and in the house. I got her fixed almost two weeks ago and I noticed a difference pretty quickly.. She now tells me she has to go, even if it is every hour I do take the water away by 6pm. Just lots of patience and maybe a smaller crate..unless he's like mine and doesn't mind playing in it I don't feel like mine will be completely potty trained for another good couple months. She can hold it overnight and all day, its just when I'm home that there is a problem...therefore its me thats the problem


----------



## alphatyson (Oct 28, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> First, rule out a UTI.
> 
> Second, make his crate smaller so he has enough room to turn around and lay down.
> 
> ...


His crate is only big enough for him to turn around and lay down.

He barely has accidents in the house and it's mainly peeing in the crate that I'm concerned about. He does whine and let us know he wants to go out and I'm usually pretty good about that (or I'd like to think =]).

I use Petzyme (I think?) to clean his stuff up but as far as accidents inside his crate, I only switch the padding and wipe up any excess pee. Do you think this is the problem? I thought puppies aren't supposed to go in their crates no matter what. Also... he will whine sometimes if he is about to pee in his crate so I know that he knows he isn't supposed to pee in there. Therefore, I'm not sure if improper cleaning is the issue here.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Also...if he eats and drinks before he is crated...expect an accident.
No different than potty training a young child.......nothing to drink or eat close to bed time....*crate time for puppies...LOL*
The more the bladder and intestines have to hold......the faster they have to release.
5mos old is still young.....they will have accidents....mine does.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Puppies will go in their crate if they have no choice. Then it becomes a learned behavior.

I would do what Robin said and make sure you take him out about 15 minutes after you feed him and he drinks.


----------



## Wakeel Furqan Ahmed (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a 5 months and 11 days, pure german shepherd(Female). She is very stubborn in potty training. She holds potty and pee and when we crate her she begins potty and pee in the crate. This happens daily and most of time. Help me!


----------

